# Smoked Pork Loin



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

We are trying out the new smoker today, got a 6 lb. pork loin, with my own special rub on it,, been in for about 1.5 hours now, got the temp at 225 deg. using a special blend of wood, i like to use apple and hickory at the same time, i put the hickory in water for 10 to 15 minutes and use the apple dry, keep the pan full of water and cook for about 4 hours,, mmmmmmm mmmmm mmmmm yeah baby.... the smoke does the best during the first 2 hours. after that it is just cooking... inside meat temp 165 to 170 and take it out... ill report on the finished loin...


----------



## OTTE*DA*WORM (Feb 12, 2011)

Looks like it will be a tastey chunk of meat. Deffinitely post up the after pics. What type of smoker did you get? I look forward to hearing of how it turns out. O*D*W


----------



## tigerbait (Oct 1, 2007)

Where did you get the 6 pound pork loin?


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 9, 2012)

Looking good!:thumbup:


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

OMFG,, what a beast,, turned out perfect..
@ tigerbait,, we got it at Winn Dixie in orange beach..
@ O*D*W its a Brinkman smoke and grill,,,


----------



## beeritself (Nov 25, 2010)

Looks good. Also I like the countertops and I haven't give you props on the Badia spices. I support everything about what happened on this thread.


----------



## Rammer Jammer (Oct 1, 2007)

Looks great Kenny!


----------

